# Your city's top parks and recreational facilities



## jer4893 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, just wondering what your city has to offer park and rec wise. Please include pictures. :horse:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Within Singapore CBD downtown, there are several parks:

*Marina City Park*


















*Fort Canning Park*


















*Esplanade Walk*


























these are the main parks within the downtown, there are smaller pockets as well.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Hamburg*

Stadtpark (City Park)

























Park "Planten un Blomen" 









































Map of "Planten un Blomen" and the Park "Große Wallanlagen"









Alsterwiesen (Alster Meadows)

















the Alster lake and the surrounding greens itself

















Volkspark Altona, the biggest park in Hamburg with 153 hectare









the northern bank of the Elbe river









Jenisch Park (with a view onto the Elbe river)

















Öjendorfer Park









Friedhof Ohlsdorf (afaik the biggest park cemetery in the world. It is even bigger than the Stadtpark above)









There are a lot more parks (even big ones) in Hamburg. Also some forests and the biggest private run zoo in the world: Hagenbecks Tierpark. But I don't have the time to post them all. (I don't even know all).


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Outside the CBD of Singapore, there is also

*Night Safari and Zoological Gardens*










A participant from the crowd

















Shadow, the beautiful Cougar









Keep a look out for the Malayan Tapir, along the tram route









The elusive armoured Indian rhino









A pair of shy slow loris









A camouflaged clouded leopard









**** sapiens









A serval demonstrating its impressive leaping ability



















*Bird Park*

some pics I took

































pics by Ray


































There is also the *Bukit Timah Nature Reserve*, containing virgin rainforest on a hill, and *Sungei Buloh Wetlands Reserve*. More pics later.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

Out of the total 1,092 square kilometres of land, about three-quarters is countryside. Scenically, Hong Kong has a great deal to offer - a landscape rising from sandy beaches and rocky foreshores to heights of almost 1,000 metres, woodlands and mountain ranges covered by open grassland and a variety of scenic vistas rarely, if ever, matched in so small a territorial unit.

Country Parks are designated for the purposes of nature conservation, countryside recreation and outdoor education. Special Areas are created mainly for the purpose of nature conservation. Preserve your countryside and observe country codes.

The Parks: A total of 23 Country Parks and 15 Special Areas (11 of which lie inside Country Parks) have been established. They cover a total area of 41 582 hectares. The Country Parks comprise scenic hills, woodlands, reservoirs and coastline in all parts of Hong Kong.

The four long-distance hiking trails are very popular among hikers. The MacLehose Trail (100 km) traverses the New Territories from Sai Kung in the east to Tuen Mun in the west. The Lantau Trail (70 km) is a circular trail on Lantau Island. The Hong Kong Trail (50 km) traverses all the five Country Parks on Hong Kong Island. The Wilson Trail (78 km) opened in January 1996 stretches from Stanley in the south of Hong Kong Island to Nam Chung in the north of the New Territories.

High Island
































































Lion Rock




























Other Countryside Areas - View from Tiu Tang Lung










Crescent Island & Double Island










Yan Chau Tong Marine Park










Tung Ping Chau










Tung Lung Chau










Wilson Trail























































Ma On Shan


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

London, Aerial - Hyde Park


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

^Everytime i see pictures like that i think our Monachy should let us in Buckingham Palace Gardens for free and year round, afterall it is ours


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Several parks in Antwerp:


1. Stadspark (City Park) (Antwerp)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202526
(don't know whether you can see the pics, at this moment, I don't)


2. Albertpark (Albert Park, named after King Albert 1) (Antwerp)



















(that little white men don't belong in there ^^)


3. Harmonie (Harmony) (Antwerp)


4. Nachtegalenpark (Nightingales' Park) (Antwerp/Wilrijk)









(at the right side, you can see the entrance of the Craeybeckxtunnel, the beginning of the E19 Antwerp-Brussels, and my house is just beside the photo 

Consists of:

4a. Den Brandt









































































4b. Vogelenzang (Birds' Singing)

4c. Middelheim (Open Air Museum)

http://carolien.ulyssis.org/fotodir2/Uitstap/Middelheim/



















http://www.belgiumdigital.com/albums/e10/middelheim_fall/page_01.htm





































http://www.sculpture.org/documents/parksdir/p&g/middle/midd10.htm










http://www.dma.be/cultuur/musea/mopen.htm











5. Rivierenhof (Deurne)

































































6. Boekenbergpark (Borgerhout)



























(a little museum)















































7. Brialmontforten (Brialmont's Fortresses) (Merksem, Wommelgem, Borsbeek, Mortsel, Edegem, Wilrijk, Hoboken)

http://www.fortenantwerpen.be/
(go to 'fotogallerij')


8. Te Boelaarpark (Borgerhout)


9. Brilschans (Berchem)


10. Kielpark (Antwerp)


11. Oude Landen (Old Countries) (Ekeren)
























































12. Groot Buitenschoor (Antwerp)


13. Kuifeend (Antwerp)


14. Galgeschoor (Lillo)


15. Muizenbroek (Antwerp)


16. Sint-Annabos (Linkeroever)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vancouver Stanley Park*

More photos : http://www.geocities.com/asiaglobe/gallery/vancouver.htm


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

The Best Park: the park near my home

The Best Recreational Facility: my school (believe me, studying is my best recreation. ^O^)


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Limited to Arnhem 'gemeente' (council) only:

Lauwersgracht, Arnhem was the first city in Netherlands to be allowed to tear down city walls, parks were built with new districts built on the other side. After Napoléon was defeated, and before Belgium went independent this was.










Soon after van Heemstra acquired lands, built a Belvedére with money from his Paris friends helping him to extend the park; Sonsbeek: an exposition location, EU's #4 or so when with Kassel's Dokumenta as #1.




























My fascination with skylines and tall buildings was developed on top of the top right building (only 11 storeys actually) when my father worked there and the then tallest in the country was built somewhere else in Arnhem. I recently found out about Highland Games being held at Sonsbeek Park . It borders Zijpendaal:










www.mooigelderland.nl offers loads more. Yet not from the cricket played there.

further north and uphill:



















I should specify: uphill is from some 35ft above sealevel upto 250-300 (and rising!) ft over a distance of just a few miles. Looking, for steep hills in this flat country, ought to lead you to the Arnhem area.

Outside of the city but still in the 'gemeente';










towards Oosterbeek (Hartenstein, Airborne, battle ground 1944)



















Straight next to the Rhine, it's Bovenlangs and Onderlangs; one street uphill (former hospital, museum, station) with splendid views over Onderlangs, Art School with new Dance School in the subterranean building:










This ^spot is stunning; you're standing next to a great river, thousands of people do all arts except opera, even under the ground you're standing on. And if you still don't like it, Amsterdam's 64 minutes, Frankfurt 2:44hrs plus that little walk uphill, 5 minutes at the most. Across the Rhine, new parks were developed because Arnhem is not allowed to build urban parts any further along the Rhine. ***** have been put further away from the river, thus enabling a larger overflow of water, should it come. Like from melting snow on the Alps.

Meinerswijk (recently discovered ruins of a 9th century castle/fortress), the river is The Rhine. You'll find Scottish Highlander cows and bulls and modern art. Weird mixture! 










Welsh dubbers Zion Train played this park in 2003: it marks the south border where you litereally smell Nijmegen (Weurt's power plant) already.










A terrible decision was taken. Presikhaaf mansion was torn down. This is the park:










So, that's your lot! Arnhem, like Kassel rates amongst the greatest park cities. I have excluded all the Burgers Zoo, Burgers Desert, Burgers Ocean and Burgers Safari plus Openluchtmuseum on purpose. Including neighbouring towns and villages would be overdoing. Should you want more: searches should read: Rosendael - Biljoen - Rhederoord - Middachten - Doorwerth - Doornenburg - Gelderse Toren - Bilderberg etc.


----------



## magicks (May 6, 2005)

parks in Kassel, Germany. This is a municipal park near the city.





































this is great:


























Now we come to the real park!


----------



## magicks (May 6, 2005)

That is possible in winter at the mountain
















On the first i forget this one and posted something double.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Shrewsbury is a pretty small town (only about 70,000 population) but we have some nice parks.

This aerial view of the town shows its location in a lop of the River Severn in Western England. The area in the bottom left corner of the loop is a large park called the quarry:










In the middle of that park there is a small floral garden called 'the dingle' which is quite cute but most of the parkis generally used for walking, jogging, dog-walking, sunbathing, frisbee throwing, football playing etc:










In the summer there is one of the UK's largest flower shows in the quarry and there is a rowing regatta and dragon boat race festival on the river too.

There are other parks around the town but this is the biggest, most sports facilities like football and rugby pitches, tennis courts, skateboard ramps, cricket fields and basketball courts are in the suburbs out of the picture. Within 5-10 miles of the town centre is some of England's finest scenery too


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

*some of the parks of Madrid*

*parque del retiro- 118 hectareas (retiro park)*


























































































































*quinta de los molinos*



















*fuente del berro*



























*parque del oeste*



























































*casa de campo*



































































*jardines de sabatini*




























































*campo del moro*


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

one of my favorite parks is Lincoln Park in Chicago


----------

